# Linkfarben im CSS-style definieren



## johanneshirschmann (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte die Linkfarbe der Links in einem Menü per CSS definieren, besonders die Farbe für bereits besuchte Links etc.

Mein CSS-Style sieht folgendermaßen aus:

*.menu_over 
{
cursor:hand; 
background-color:#E0E0E0; 
border: 1px solid #E0E0E0;
padding: 1px;
}
*

Wie kann ich jetzt hier noch das normale
*a:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #0066CC;
}*
etc. einbauen?
Da wären ja dann zwei gescheifte Klammern hintereinander...

Vielen Dank,

Johannes


----------



## shutdown (31. Juli 2004)

also ich hab das ganze so gelöst:

table.navi a {
blabla
}

table.navi a:link {
blabla
}

table.navi a:visited {
blabla
}

table.navi a:hover {
blabla
}

also bei mir funktionierts 

cu shutdown


----------

